# New Majek Illusion



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

Snapped a few pictures of Majek's new hull design. I'm told it will run over 50 with the 200 on it.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

I bet it might run even faster than that. My 21 RFL with a TRP (21's) will run 51 in the right conditions with 2 people.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

I've had mine to 53 on the gps 2 people in it and no wind. I wonder how this hull and motor combo will do in the real shallow stuff? The trp seems to make all the difference in the world. I have heard a few people bolting a trp lower unit on to a 200. Anyone else hear of this?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I have heard of people bolting the TRP to a 200 and it can be done. The question/problem (if I remember correctly) was that there was too much torque/HP from the 200 when taking off in real shallow water where there was more drag from the hull. I was always interested in that or the 225 TRP combo and some 2 cooler here that has a machine shop said something would have to be beefed up to handle and the cost was prohibitive. Seems like this thread was back in May if I remember correctly.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

spotsndots said:


> I have heard of people bolting the TRP to a 200 and it can be done. The question/problem (if I remember correctly) was that there was too much torque/HP from the 200 when taking off in real shallow water where there was more drag from the hull. I was always interested in that or the 225 TRP combo and some 2 cooler here that has a machine shop said something would have to be beefed up to handle and the cost was prohibitive. Seems like this thread was back in May if I remember correctly.


Correct! Search trp and it will come up sooner or l8r! LOL going to be some looking though.

Stew will probably remember where.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

thats a sweet majek...just like the rest of them


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It looks like a timid attemp at a catamaran to me. I think all that belly will still beat the h*** out of you.
In fairness though I haven't ridden in one yet so it's just a guess.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

not exactly how i had it envisioned. but it looks cool.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> It looks like a timid attemp at a catamaran to me.


That's just an illusion, Kenny.


----------



## SuperDave4x4 (Mar 8, 2006)

Was at Majek on Monday and looked at the boat. Pretty nice rig. Won't run quite as shallow as the RFL, but takes the chop a lot better and has better ability to turn due to the slope of the sides. Will do 50+ mph with a 200 on it. Looked like a pretty sweet ride.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

It's still not a Shearwater..................................just kidding, I'd love to have anyone of the Majek boats!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

From talking to Johnny... the boat turns a WHOLE lot better than the RFL, and still runs relatively shallow (do you really need to run in 2"?) it's also a much more stable platform than the extreme....I think they probably hit another home run with this one.


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

No matter what, it will be solid, and like the other majeks an absolute machine on the water.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Beautiful boat - can't wait to see one up close!


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

10-4 Fishburger.......Congrads on the big rock investment.........See you @ you wedding.........


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm with Kenny. It looks like it might beat the **** out of you on a typical day in Galveston bay. I'm sure it will be a great boat on those wimpy little South Texas bays. LOL! (I know... wimpy bays, big trout!)


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am also with Kenny, and I have a friend that will have one soon.. It looks like a few types of the Carolina Skiffs??? Am I crazy or just seeing things .. I will have to ride in his and do some of my marsh magic to be a believer . I love Majeks , but ugggghhhh. I just as soon have a RFL..


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

I just don't see how you beat a 21'rfl with a 150hp trp. Unless, of course, you fish the upper coast. Then, I would get something with a bit of a bow.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

mcw said:


> I just don't see how you beat a 21'rfl with a 150hp trp. Unless, of course, you fish the upper coast. Then, I would get something with a bit of a bow.


I would want to get something with a bit of a bow anywhere on the coast, especially Matagorda and Rockport.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Nice*

Looks like a sweet rig, and Id love to have it. But.......for some reason I think of the 2-3 footers Trinity has on a normal day and my back begins to hurt. Id love it down south though. Is it 21'?

Z


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Believe it would be a blast to drive up in the marsh!


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

Wading Mark. Good idea. However, it's not a necessity in my opinion. You can fish east and most of West without getting in rough water. I have fished/duck hunted the south shoreline of Rockport many times with a blue norther blowing. Just have to stay on the bank. Same deal with POC. Not stirring the pot, but, if you know your way around and are willing to go a little out of the way, you can get most anywhere without having to ride in much rough water.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

mcw said:


> Wading Mark. Good idea. However, it's not a necessity in my opinion. You can fish east and most of West without getting in rough water. I have fished/duck hunted the south shoreline of Rockport many times with a blue norther blowing. Just have to stay on the bank. Same deal with POC. Not stirring the pot, but, if you know your way around and are willing to go a little out of the way, you can get most anywhere without having to ride in much rough water.


Good point. I just wouldn't want to be in a RFL crossing West Matagorda or Aransas Bay in a good chop. The shallowness of a boat depends a lot on a person's style of fishing and a lot of people do not like to wade. Also, some people prefer to fish the backlakes and not the open bay.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks alot like the 25' RFL that's out. I will agree my 21' RFL will beat you up in chop, but you learn to operate them in ways that lessen the beating!! Awesome looking boat, but won't be getting rid of my RFL for along time!!!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I think the RFL line should be changed to be BBL for Blue B**ls Line!

Man...what a beating.....I won't be getting in one ever again. Besides, if it is knee deep, I can walk it! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey, in chop the rfl is no way to go. And W. Mark, you're absolutely right---no way to cross the bay. If I didn't like to fish in real shallow water and haul a bunch of **** to my cabin on the south end of the land cut, I'd for sure get a boat with a bow. I happen to like the transport. I used to have a 1992 gulf coast (before they moved the console up) and loved it. But, I would never trade the rfl 21' with the trp. I have wished for an airboat on a few occasions, though!


----------



## SuperDave4x4 (Mar 8, 2006)

The debate rages on.... it all boils down to what type of fishing you do and where you want to be able to go depending on the bay system you fish. 
I have had a 21 RFL for years and love it for what I do(upper laguna madre and baffin), but at times could definitely use something with a V to break some waves. From talking to Jimmy Majek, people are always looking for something between the xtreme and the RFL and this was what they came up with. I am taking a ride in one next week and will report. I definitely want to see it in some chop because they say there is a big difference. 
This boat is 22' long.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

Superdave is correct, on the boat between extreme and rfl. Jimmy Majek is simply coming out with a boat that will perform well with a single prop motor since the twin prop is history. I ran a 25' majek all last week with 200 hpdi, the boat performs very well but nothing like if it had a twin prop.


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

I want one, I will try yours first Waterloo. It will be real hard for me to get away from the Extreme.


----------



## SuperDave4x4 (Mar 8, 2006)

Waterloo, do you think you could tell my wife that sometimes, yes I am correct.... that debate rages on as well!


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*TRP and Props*

Off topic...well sorta

I am still a little confused on the whole TRP versus a "well" thought out and bent three or four blade prop. I know how the TRP's run because if have been in a bunch of em and driven em and I don't deny that they have a good holeshot.

Think about this for a minute though.......If say you really knew the exact right thing to tell a prop man about how a prop handles on your boat and what you actually want, then couldn't you be in a better position to judge the results? Everyone may laugh at me, but I have on several occasions taken a prop that needed tweeking and worked it on a trailer ball. I would venture to bet prop guys can do the same, they just do it on prop anvils.

I guess the point I am trying to make is that you get the "right" prop bent for your rig and I would be surprised if you could tell the difference between the trp and a standard prop. If you could work with a prop guy for a day tweeking on a prop at the water, I honestly believe that you will come away with a new appreciation for the old tried and true props.

Also, concerning the TRP and a standard Prop, you will see a difference in upper mph readings between the standard and TRP because you do not have as much blade surface in the water with a standard prop.

Then it goes back to the point that a boat designer is making a completely new hull because you can't buy a TRP any longer????? Please explain that one.

Dale


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

raised console and a young back, 2' seas in my majek aint no biggie.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Agree lazer.. single props setup right can prove themselves with virtually no difference to a TRP.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Illusion*

Another Pic


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Graydog,

Thanks for posting that picture. It does the boat justice. 

I bet it would be a 70mph boat with out the tunnel.


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

I still want one


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> Graydog,
> 
> Thanks for posting that picture. It does the boat justice.
> 
> I bet it would be a 70mph boat with out the tunnel.


Maybe if the Console was cut down to about half.....that's where it will lose the most speed...


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

bottom looks just like my Carolina SKiff J16. Minus the tunnel of course.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

Kenny you're right-I was in a RFL a few weeks ago. It beat the snot outta us-not to mention wet. They're fine boats though, just rough and wet.


----------



## txcastnblast (Mar 4, 2005)

I gotta say I don't like the RFL ride in a chop. It has great shallow water capabilities. I will say that you guys need to take a close look at Mosca boats out of Corpus Christi. They really have something great going over there. They have a shallow running boat with a V-bow. Check out the videos on there website. www.moscaboats.com

good luck,

Txcastnblast


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Like it's been said before it all depends on what you want to do. I would be willing to bet that Mosca won't go where a RFL will go, but your going to get a better ride. Sure the RFL is going to beat you going straight into a 2' chop, but quarter it a little and it's much better. And yes your going to get wet in a cross wind, but that's just about any boat. Most people that own a RFL know that it's a rough boat going into the deal, but that's the trade off for one of the best shallow water boats on the coast.


----------

